# Posting For Canepatch: New pup



## bethelpreacher (Jul 16, 2014)

Went by to see Canepatch yesterday to get a look at his new dog  he said it was a blackcreek/ oakhill bred dog


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol..


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 16, 2014)

looks full blooded blackcreek and oakhill how is he gonna see it walking around in them palmettos


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 16, 2014)

are you going to dock it's tail


----------



## shawnrice (Jul 16, 2014)

daddy ron said:


> are you going to dock it's tail


canepatch whatever it is please dont dock its tail


----------



## canepatch (Jul 16, 2014)

*New pup*

Thanks, Tim, for posting.  Only bad thing now:  I know preacher Landrum will be jealous and envious.


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 16, 2014)

canepatch prettiest blackcreek i ever saw would you sell it and for how much


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 16, 2014)

I Take this as a PERSONAL INSULT and I FAIL TO SEE ANY humor whatsoever


----------



## shawnrice (Jul 17, 2014)

just sold his two litter mates,
the word ''Blackcreek'' will flat get one bought up no matter what the coloring/breed  didnt know you really wanted one that bad Daddy Ron ,I'd of given you the Black one ,they would have let you register him NKC just make up some papers and send them in you would of had another top notch ''pure'' bred  NKC arha ''run to catch''Rabbit dog  
the Lower picture is my nephew he owns the sire ''Rj's Radar squeal run to catch Felon'' ,he's a good'un


----------



## canepatch (Jul 17, 2014)

*New pup*

Thanks for the offer, Daddy Ron, but I'm sure I'll make a lot of money on stud fees from the preacher later on.  Say, Daddy Ron, my son Beagle Stace recently moved to Loganville.  He's down to one beagle and three Brittanies; lives on Annslee Lane.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Jul 17, 2014)

*got me a blackcreek too*

Canepatch; I had to join you; picked this blackcreek up this morning    should be my lead dog this fall


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 17, 2014)

canepatch said:


> Thanks for the offer, Daddy Ron, but I'm sure I'll make a lot of money on stud fees from the preacher later on.  Say, Daddy Ron, my son Beagle Stace recently moved to Loganville.  He's down to one beagle and three Brittanies; lives on Annslee Lane.



i don't know annslee lane this area has growed up so much in the last 20 years does he bird hunt i bird hunted until about 15 years ago when the birds all got gone


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 17, 2014)

jody knows your son and has hunted with him


----------



## shawnrice (Jul 17, 2014)

bethelpreacher said:


> Canepatch; I had to join you; picked this blackcreek up this morning    should be my lead dog this fall


Now Mr Tim I aint going to lie to a preacher man ,I got a laugh out of that one 
I'm speechless


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 17, 2014)

tim what did you name your dog


----------



## wrbrock58 (Jul 17, 2014)

Man that pretty good, but I don't think preacher agree to this . Maybe it time to get all dogs togather for a show.. Maybe a run or two.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 17, 2014)

Canepatch couldn't handle owning a Blackcreek dog.He expects them dogs to run the way he used to drive that Trooper car. FAST!!


----------



## shawnrice (Jul 17, 2014)

wrbrock58 said:


> Man that pretty good, but I don't think preacher agree to this . Maybe it time to get all dogs togather for a show.. Maybe a run or two.


I would really enjoy putting mine down with anyone on here not to be comparing my dogs to anyone elses but I know I can run a rabbit  
no one local around me except Muzzy runs rabbit dogs they all think I'm crazy for doing so ,it would be nice to run/see some others getting it done and get to enjoy the bull that goes along with it 
Shawn


----------



## bethelpreacher (Jul 17, 2014)

Intimidator! Lol
Just trying  to have a little fun!


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 18, 2014)

bethelpreacher said:


> Canepatch; I had to join you; picked this blackcreek up this morning    should be my lead dog this fall



 This just keeps getting better


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 19, 2014)

hey fellows-- this is for REAL--- " Andy,s" FIRST sired pups were born yesterday 4Boys and 1 Girl!!    Pictures later!!!!!  they are beauties Some nice Black Creek and ________ mixes!


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 8, 2014)

canepatch did you or tim try to start your new blackcreek /oakhill dogs yet and if you did could they run above a 4 speed


----------



## bethelpreacher (Sep 8, 2014)

Daddy Ron,
Mine is a solid 3.5 right now  quicker than most blackcreeks already  he is having a little trouble in the check right now; he gets slung out but he will swing out and catch up.


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 8, 2014)

bethelpreacher said:


> Daddy Ron,
> Mine is a solid 3.5 right now  quicker than most blackcreeks already  he is having a little trouble in the check right now; he gets slung out but he will swing out and catch up.



sounds like he is like most blackcreeks and oakhill dogs good luck with him


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 8, 2014)

All Sinners Shall  Have Their Part in the Lake of Fire   Now leave me alone you hear---I'm busy training my NEW  English Cocker Spaniel, he'll be retrieving my ONE limit rabbit each hunt this year!!!


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Sep 9, 2014)

Good looking retriever Preacher!  Sounds like BP, D. Ron, and CanePatch are a little jealous of these BC's in my opinion.  I don't have or run oakhills but I do have BC's.  No walkie talkie here.  I am with Shawn, I'll be happy to set them down with ya'll.  Maybe ol' BC Demon will change your view of the Blackcreek and give you a little line control in the process


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 9, 2014)

Elmerfudd4 said:


> Good looking retriever Preacher!  Sounds like BP, D. Ron, and CanePatch are a little jealous of these BC's in my opinion.  I don't have or run oakhills but I do have BC's.  No walkie talkie here.  I am with Shawn, I'll be happy to set them down with ya'll.  Maybe ol' BC Demon will change your view of the Blackcreek and give you a little line control in the process


X2


----------



## canepatch (Sep 9, 2014)

He should not have any difficulty leading your pack!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 9, 2014)

"NOBODY" knows about my TWO SECRET WEAPONS  that will join my "BERRIES" this year!!! Yes sir ole preacher is putting together a whole "BERRY" Patch together for this season????op2: --- Straw Berries- Blue Berries- and Black Berries


----------



## bethelpreacher (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey Fudd,
would love to run with Demon and your pack anytime. Be running in the morning about 7 A.M.come on over and lets have some fun.


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 9, 2014)

mlandrum said:


> "NOBODY" knows about my TWO SECRET WEAPONS  that will join my "BERRIES" this year!!! Yes sir ole preacher is putting together a whole "BERRY" Patch together for this season????op2: --- Straw Berries- Blue Berries- and Black Berries



i like blue berries straw berries but never really cared for black berries they were always to sour for my taste buds


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Sep 9, 2014)

BP, I would love to come drop hounds and run sometime. Unfortunately, I have to work during the week so it is only left to the weekends or evenings for me to run.  

The pack is itching to hit the ground again.  How's the snakes over your way?


----------



## canepatch (Sep 9, 2014)

Mr. Fudd, Mr. Rice:  I would like very much to run with both of you come cooler weather.  Don't really care bout killing a truck load of rabbits, just enjoy the music, watching the dogs and rabbits perform and If your hounds make mine look silly, I'LL still be your friend.  Looking forward to meeting y'all.


----------



## Elmerfudd4 (Sep 9, 2014)

CanePatch, I agree with you!  I could care less about shooting.  A good race and dogs performing well is why we all raise them.  I would like to meet up and run some with you as well.  I don't know how my dogs will measure up but they will definitely hold their own.  See what we can do when it cools off a bit.  Snakes are nasty this time of year around here.


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 9, 2014)

canepatch said:


> Mr. Fudd, Mr. Rice:  I would like very much to run with both of you come cooler weather.  Don't really care bout killing a truck load of rabbits, just enjoy the music, watching the dogs and rabbits perform and If your hounds make mine look silly, I'LL still be your friend.  Looking forward to meeting y'all.


canepatch I would sure enjoy that Sir ,I get a kick out of your and preachers hunts thats what its all about ,just good fun ,I would enjoy it .I dont claim to have the best or even close, I got a couple wild running ones and a few that are a little smoother running and I probably shouldnt mix them up like I do but I like hearing big booming races anyway I can get it done  ,
canepatch I very rarely shoot rabbits I just like running dogs myself ,I enjoy the heck out of my ole dogs thats all that is important to me ! 
I'll be in touch this fall if you really want too meet up and run we will for sure 
Shawn


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey boys, be CAREFUL Make sure you have your dogs trained good not to run off game fore you go!!!! cause the race could go BEYOND the 9-mile marker!!!!  Oh dear I done it now


----------



## bethelpreacher (Sep 10, 2014)

Snakes are everywhere. we have been fortunate not to have any dogs bit. Only had one bit by a copperhead two years ago.



Elmerfudd4 said:


> BP, I would love to come drop hounds and run sometime. Unfortunately, I have to work during the week so it is only left to the weekends or evenings for me to run.
> 
> The pack is itching to hit the ground again.  How's the snakes over your way?


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 10, 2014)

Snakes only bite in reaction to something that is quick and invasive that's the reason you don't see a lot of rabbit dogs bit Now on the other hand when you have FAST dogs you will have a lot of your dogs bitten, that's why I've had a lot of my "Blueberries" and "Blackberries" bitten !!!!


----------



## bethelpreacher (Sep 10, 2014)

mlandrum said:


> Snakes only bite in reaction to something that is quick and invasive that's the reason you don't see a lot of rabbit dogs bit Now on the other hand when you have FAST dogs you will have a lot of your dogs bitten, that's why I've had a lot of my "Blueberries" and "Blackberries" bitten !!!!



have you ever thought that snakes may like the taste of blueberries and blackberries


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 10, 2014)

bethelpreacher said:


> have you ever thought that snakes may like the taste of blueberries and blackberries



nah tim they don't like that taste they leave a bad taste in their mouths


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 10, 2014)

Surely, you guys can say something ENCOURAGING to ole Preacher about his "Berry" patch


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 11, 2014)

mlandrum said:


> Surely, you guys can say something ENCOURAGING to ole Preacher about his "Berry" patch



well preacher there is still some hope for you since you said you were going to get some strawberries but not much encouraging can be said about blues and blacks


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey, watch out ole Preacher has a new "Berry" in the patch He's a go getter!!!


----------



## daddy ron (Sep 12, 2014)

mlandrum said:


> Hey, watch out ole Preacher has a new "Berry" in the patch He's a go getter!!!



tell us about him preacher


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 12, 2014)

My FIRST hint-----"If you hit your finger accidentally while hammering a nail , what TWO dominant colors show???" _______ and _________.


----------



## cornboy (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey preacher is it black and blue ?


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 14, 2014)

You're ABSOLUTELY correct, but do not recieve a PRIZE yet

HINT # 2--  In 2007, (My first 2 Blueticks were a brother and sister, his sister was killed by a Diamond Back Rattle:hair while CanePatch and I was running a rabbit) Her name was "Fanny" ----What is his name???"___________"


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 17, 2014)

mlandrum said:


> All Sinners Shall  Have Their Part in the Lake of Fire   Now leave me alone you hear---I'm busy training my NEW  English Cocker Spaniel, he'll be retrieving my ONE limit rabbit each hunt this year!!!



Preacher he may make you your best jump dog


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 17, 2014)

Preacher picked up his second  secret weapon to day she's only 10weeks old and I'm calling her Oceanside's Black Creek "Cricket" She's already  a 5-Speed!!!


----------



## shawnrice (Sep 17, 2014)

mlandrum said:


> Preacher picked up his second  secret weapon to day she's only 10weeks old and I'm calling her Oceanside's Black Creek "Cricket" She's already  a 5-Speed!!!


post a pic preacher


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 18, 2014)

News Alert !!!  "Cricket's" picture coming SOON !!


----------

